# bumblebee tuna



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I got a new tatt I will try to post pics tommorow or the next day right now it is wrapped. It is phenomenal.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ahh sounds cool, was this a random tattoo or was it something planed? Also does it mean anything to you or do you just like it? I want to get a tat but the military is getting pretty strict about it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

it means something to me it was spontanous to get it this quick but I was in need of something today so I went and did it. They are cute but feirce when they need to be. I also love their wings and their whole schematics. I have been planning to get one I googled a real pic of one and had my artist draw it up and we decided what would look best. I will post pics soon.

chad no mean comments man, I am not in the mood.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

It's wrapped? Idk what your tattoo shop gave you for instructions but your tattoo no matter what is going to flake and peel a little. I had a friend get hers done and her butterfly she got literally made and impression on her bed sheets and stuck to the sheet. Maybe a shitty artist but mine have never lost color or irritated me. I used A & D ointment 2-3 times a day for 1-2 weeks and my tatts look great. No itching, or scratching. The best thing to do it tap it or smack it slightly. I assume you already know but your going to have it for life so it's better to know it will look well.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

it was wrapped lightly now it is airing out I use the a and d ointment for a couple days then it's non fragrant lotion till it heals.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

is it a picture of the bumblebee tuna logo? just wondering


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no lol but I tell people that is how to greet a bumble bee. One says "bumble bee tuna!" To the bee as a greeting. I don't know I am making it up as I go along but I do love bumble bees and yes you can pet them.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here are a couple of my new tatt and of me being goofy.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

are you on crack?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Alexx said:


> are you on crack?


oh sure!!!! f*ck no. What are you 12?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

12?? sorry no.... but after reading a few of your posts i feel like im reading the ramblings of a 12 year old retard.... just total rubbish



> no lol but I tell people that is how to greet a bumble bee. One says "bumble bee tuna!" To the bee as a greeting. I don't know I am making it up as I go along but I do love bumble bees and yes you can pet them


^ perfect example


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

tis your opinon. stay out of my threads then. I have delt with trolls like you before. It is my rubbish and I am 24 but thanks for playing now GTFO.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Alexx said:


> 12?? sorry no.... but after reading a few of your posts i feel like im reading the ramblings of a 12 year old retard.... just total rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Alexx has "straight shooter" written all over him.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alexx said:


> are you on crack?



















Newbie vs OG *is* a very immature come back pcrose sorry. How long you've been here has nothing to do with how much you know or how mature you are...a few weeks ago you didn't even know there were freshwater stingrays lol

For most people this isn't their first forum either, so calling them a newb based on post count and how long they've been here doesnt always work.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Alexx said:


> are you on crack?



















Newbie vs OG *is* a very immature come back pcrose sorry. How long you've been here has nothing to do with how much you know or how mature you are...a few weeks ago you didn't even know there were freshwater stingrays lol

For most people this isn't their first forum either, so calling them a newb based on post count and how long they've been here doesnt always work.
[/quote]

hes been here since 06..he should be OG


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you got me there trigg. How I act online and how I act in person can be totally different. But you can think what you want. I think it is pretty immature to post in anothers thread with rude comments especially when the one doesn't know the other. Touche on the stingray thing. I don't know everything about everything and I don't claim to know everything. I like to be weird and have a good time. So if another doesn't like me, than stay out of my threads.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

pcrose said:


> here are a couple of my new tatt and of me being goofy.


nice!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

i thought a bumblebee tuna was some species of tuna


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol you never know


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> i thought a bumblebee tuna was some species of tuna


LOL yeah i thought it was some tuna dipped in honey or something


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pcrose said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you say that to everyone..like we give a f*ck if you been here for 20 years. You always use that .. Well you dont know sh*t about anything.

/ends rant


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

twas to get the attention of the audience


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this is my video response to the thread.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ICEE said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you say that to everyone..like we give a f*ck if you been here for 20 years. You always use that .. Well you dont know sh*t about anything.

/ends rant
[/quote]
how many times have I used that exscuse would you like to go through the thousands of pages to see how many times I actually have? Lol I am not the comeback kid. I don't make it my goal in life to put down others.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> this is my video response to the thread.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> this is my video response to the thread.


wow!!!! harsh buddy. That was some retarded sh*t right there.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lament configuration said:


> this is my video response to the thread.


perfect response


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

looks like I am getting kicked out of my own thread. Wow


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> this is my video response to the thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

alex is such a Nazi

This thread was showing off a nice tattoo but noooooooo alex destroyed it

I will crush him


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thank you, that's what I am saying. I like my tatts. People bitch because I don't update my pics and then when I show off my goofiness and my ink I get sh*t for it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

geez oh man, ICEE shows up and everything goes to hell

btw..LMAO at that video


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks for the support mike


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> 12?? sorry no.... but after reading a few of your posts i feel like im reading the ramblings of a 12 year old retard.... just total rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Alexx has "straight shooter" written all over him.
[/quote]

gotta love straight shooters. wish we had more of them on here. welcome alexx







lol

and im still completely unsure as to why you said that chad was "being mean"...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> thanks for the support mike


yeah im going to be a father figure and be like "guys guys guys, enough with the picking on her!"

its the internet. manners not required


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

pcrose said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you say that to everyone..like we give a f*ck if you been here for 20 years. You always use that .. Well you dont know sh*t about anything.

/ends rant
[/quote]
*how many times have I used that exscuse would you like to go through the thousands of pages to see how many times I actually have*? Lol I am not the comeback kid. I don't make it my goal in life to put down others.
[/quote]

it's not the number of times you have used the excuse. it is the fact that you have used that excuse at all. you of all ppl should know that pfury is a community, and all new members are accepted as friends, no matter how long they have been here.

*now end the BS and watch TechnoViking dance!!!*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is why threads SHOULDNT be locked when they go off topic

this is actually interesting now

might pick back up in here if mods let us loose


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol I didn't say chad was being mean atleast I meant for him to shut it because I didn't want to hear his rants on tatts. f*ck it we shall all watch the technoviking dance.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

or carlton...via wii-mote


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Puff said:


> or carlton...via wii-mote
> View attachment 170620


 it actually was carlton and the techno viking dancing


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

they are separated by many miles, but they still like to dance in unison


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

pcrose said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


newbie... how do you work that out?..... ive been here since 06 
i just dont feel the need to post everything that comes into my head and rack up 11,000+ posts of complete bullsh1t

OG , dont make me laugh.... all that means is youve been trolling the site longer than most 
.... do you even own a piranha?... im guessing no











> if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work


im not trying to hurt your feelings, if i was trying there's a whole list of sh1t i could say
i no it wasnt very nice but you talk a serious amount of crap

...oh and by the way , you have the worse comebacks ive ever read


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alexx said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


newbie... how do you work that out?..... ive been here since 06 
i just dont feel the need to post everything that comes into my head and rack up 11,000+ posts of complete bullsh1t

OG , dont make me laugh.... all that means is youve been trolling the site longer than most 
.... do you even own a piranha?... im guessing no











> if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work


im not trying to hurt your feelings, if i was trying there's a whole list of sh1t i could say
i no it wasnt very nice but you talk a serious amount of crap

...oh and by the way , you have the worse comebacks ive ever read :laugh:
[/quote]

8 hours later........


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll ruin all of you.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Alexx and lament


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cool bee chels


lament configuration said:


> this is my video response to the thread.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

abumblebee tuna is a real fish lol i though it was just some sort of greating jim cary done on pet dective


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Trigga said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


newbie... how do you work that out?..... ive been here since 06 
i just dont feel the need to post everything that comes into my head and rack up 11,000+ posts of complete bullsh1t

OG , dont make me laugh.... all that means is youve been trolling the site longer than most 
.... do you even own a piranha?... im guessing no











> if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work


im not trying to hurt your feelings, if i was trying there's a whole list of sh1t i could say
i no it wasnt very nice but you talk a serious amount of crap

...oh and by the way , you have the worse comebacks ive ever read :laugh:
[/quote]

8 hours later........









[/quote]

what my reply?.... im in England fella, different time zones, sleep and work got in the way
..... i'll get up early to hand out my abuse next time


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

A severed leg was found today in the woods of Oregon, residents are baffled.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dont look real


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

if you wanna bump, let's go.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Big-Kev said:


> dont look real


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i agree, it looks like pcrose got one of those "rub on" tatoos.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yes all of my tatts are airbrushed


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the tip of my schlong is tatooed with "moby dick"

i know it's original...but f*ck you too!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> the tip of my schlong is tatooed with "moby dick"
> 
> i know it's original...but f*ck you too!


ew


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Nick G said:


> this is my video response to the thread.











[/quote]
^ the future mrs. lament configuration


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

gvrayman said:


>


 LMAO Holyshit that's hilarious


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i was expecting the canned tuna branded Bumblebee.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You should get one of those electric blue and black poison arrow frogs as a tat.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

possibility.... I would like to own some of those frogs.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why is this thread still open? didnt this turn into a huge fight for like 2 pages? 
surprised its going still. what the hell are we even talking about anymore? im scared to "derail" another thread


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so how about that bumblee tuna tatoo??


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

This would have been far more intresting if it was actually about a black and yellow stripped tunafish being discovered. I would have given it atleast a 3/10. But alas it's not so I give it a 1 as i'm feeling generous.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> This would have been far more intresting if it was actually about a black and yellow stripped tunafish being discovered. I would have given it atleast a 3/10. But alas it's not so I give it a 1 as i'm feeling generous.











seems fair


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

she could have gotten a bumblebee grouper tatoo and that probably would have gone over well with this crowd.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> This would have been far more intresting if it was actually about a black and yellow stripped tunafish being discovered. I would have given it atleast a 3/10. But alas it's not so I give it a 1 as i'm feeling generous.











seems fair
[/quote]

not even fair

i reckon he's severely overrating it!!!

for a thread with "bumblebee tuna" in the title i at least expect a fuckin stiped tuna of some sort. not a fuckin normal tattoo...weak!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thats going to be awesome when your in your 60's


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wowy kazawi this thread is sstill going


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

pcrose said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you look like the fool here, an immature one at that.

bumblebee tuna is nothing more than a brand of tuna, and what jim carey said in a movie. your whole bee greeting thing made me think the same thing alex thought.

and the fact that you spammed your way to 10k posts makes you no better than anyone else, trust me, i know.

im done, i didnt really care at first but this thread should have been locked or atleast cleaned by now...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ He Mad!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im just not a fan of idiots.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If somebody's gonna post a new tat on here... they can pretty much expect to get slammed.

It's the way things are done 'round here!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

it shouldnt be. but if someone posts a new tat and some incoherent jibberish with it, then i see no problem with that person being called an idiot.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Give







a chance

- John Lennon


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this thread has certainly gotten a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> this thread has certainly gotten a hell of a lot better.


seriously i'm having a great time


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its the battle of the OG's


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

bobme said:


> its the battle of the OG's


Dude, why don't you have an "OG Award" thingy?
You've been here forever and have tons of posts...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I had one ... i really dont know. 
I am one of the few oldest memebers still around.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you look like the fool here, an immature one at that.

bumblebee tuna is nothing more than a brand of tuna, and what jim carey said in a movie. your whole bee greeting thing made me think the same thing alex thought.

and the fact that you spammed your way to 10k posts makes you no better than anyone else, trust me, i know.

im done, i didnt really care at first but this thread should have been locked or atleast cleaned by now...
[/quote]

agreed. that whole "RAWR!! IM AN OG! RESPECT ME NOOB!" bullshit made pcrose look juvenile and proved a lot to us. you get respect by adding to the forums, not trying to TELL people when to respect you.lmfao

at least most people with 10k+ posts have spend numerous hours in the actual fish forums giving useful advice to newbies and experienced fish keepers alike. instead of spamming the sh*t out of the lounge.

i shouldnt talk, i enjoy the lounge. but you cant consider yourself a useful and important member to the site if all you do is post in the lounge.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I never really posted much in the lounge untill i think around 2000 posts.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pcrose you should have your og status revoked.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol.

thats not nice.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well we cant have her going around pulling rank addressing people as noobs and flaunting her OG status.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

lol to this whole thread. havent seen any recent responses from pcrose???? maybe you guys scared her away.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> well we cant have her going around pulling rank addressing people as noobs and flaunting her OG status.


hey hey hey









dont you dare talk to an OG like that you noob


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

MAN WHO GVES A sh*t SHE CALLED SOMEONE A NOOBB OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CALL THE POLCIE NOWWWW MANNNNNNNNNNNN DAYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

who gives a sh*t like f*ck


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I once saw three midges beat a camel in a relay race!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

watch out they spit


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Puff said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you look like the fool here, an immature one at that.

bumblebee tuna is nothing more than a brand of tuna, and what jim carey said in a movie. your whole bee greeting thing made me think the same thing alex thought.

and the fact that you spammed your way to 10k posts makes you no better than anyone else, trust me, i know.

im done, i didnt really care at first but this thread should have been locked or atleast cleaned by now...
[/quote]

agreed. that whole "RAWR!! IM AN OG! RESPECT ME NOOB!" bullshit made pcrose look juvenile and proved a lot to us. you get respect by adding to the forums, not trying to TELL people when to respect you.lmfao

at least most people with 10k+ posts have spend numerous hours in the actual fish forums giving useful advice to newbies and experienced fish keepers alike. instead of spamming the sh*t out of the lounge.

i shouldnt talk, i enjoy the lounge. but you cant consider yourself a useful and important member to the site if all you do is post in the lounge.
[/quote]

Couldn't have said it better myself. She is very annoying and I have yet to find anything posted of good use from her. OG means almost nothing to me, but if it's going to her head and she tries to use that to put down "noobs", she should have her OG status taken away.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

this thread is hot.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> hmmm...newbie vs an OG ???? if you are trying to hurt my feelings it is not going to work. I don't have to prove a thing to a fool.


you look like the fool here, an immature one at that.

bumblebee tuna is nothing more than a brand of tuna, and what jim carey said in a movie. your whole bee greeting thing made me think the same thing alex thought.

and the fact that you spammed your way to 10k posts makes you no better than anyone else, trust me, i know.

im done, i didnt really care at first but this thread should have been locked or atleast cleaned by now...
[/quote]

agreed. that whole "RAWR!! IM AN OG! RESPECT ME NOOB!" bullshit made pcrose look juvenile and proved a lot to us. you get respect by adding to the forums, not trying to TELL people when to respect you.lmfao

at least most people with 10k+ posts have spend numerous hours in the actual fish forums giving useful advice to newbies and experienced fish keepers alike. instead of spamming the sh*t out of the lounge.

i shouldnt talk, i enjoy the lounge. but you cant consider yourself a useful and important member to the site if all you do is post in the lounge.
[/quote]

Couldn't have said it better myself. She is very annoying and I have yet to find anything posted of good use from her. OG means almost nothing to me, but if it's going to her head and she tries to use that to put down "noobs", she should have her OG status taken away.
[/quote]

I've drank my own urine it was filtered but its still urine right, your posts are about as useful as tits on a chicken.

/unzips


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

lament configuration said:


>


Is this supposed to be sexy??? I'm confused, but I am curious as to if Pcrose owns any Piranhas???


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

boner


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ive dranken my own piss .... i grabed the wrong bottle.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whoooooooo

6 pages


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

lament configuration said:


> boner


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

page 6 ownage.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

blackandgold4ever has been in this thread for a long time. i have my ideas as to what he is doing right now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> blackandgold4ever has been in this thread for a long time. i have my ideas as to what he is doing right now.


*fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

lament configuration said:


> blackandgold4ever has been in this thread for a long time. i have my ideas as to what he is doing right now.


I don't think so. You should try to refresh. I open the page when I get an email and close it after posting or reading. Thanks for spying my every move, or at least you think so.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Puff said:


> blackandgold4ever has been in this thread for a long time. i have my ideas as to what he is doing right now.


*fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap*
[/quote]


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

lament configuration said:


> blackandgold4ever has been in this thread for a long time. i have my ideas as to what he is doing right now.


*fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap*
[/quote]








[/quote]

No wonder that is all thats on your mind. What are you, 12 years old. Go f*ck your hand you little momma boy nerd. Do you even own Piranhas or even a fish tank. f*ck OFF!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

momma boy nerd. rofl

edit for grammar.

directed towards blackandgold: you dont have to be so sensitive about things said over the internet. we were just joking around.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> momma boy nerd. rofl
> 
> so i would say you are the most sensitive person i have ever met on this site. we guys were just joking around.


what a horrible sentence. who was that directed at and what does it mean????


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> momma boy nerd. rofl
> 
> so i would say you are the most sensitive person i have ever met on this site. we guys were just joking around.


what a horrible sentence. who was that directed at and what does it mean????
[/quote]
typed it out rather quickly and just went back to edit.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if that was directed at me then LMFAO!!!

i think you might be pcrose's brother or something. i was just jokin dude. dont act like a kid.

and no. i no longer own piranhas. i have crossed over into reef tanks, and try to contribute whatever i can to that (newly emerging) subforum.

maybe your diaper needs to be changed, but you arent looking any better than pcrose

fapping to pictures on pfury is far from my "steez". i have a beautiful girlfriend of over 7 years and dont need to resort to wanking over pictures on the internet. have fun graduating high school


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that guy really knows how to flip out.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> that guy really knows how to flip out.


...like a girl


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Puff said:


> that guy really knows how to flip out.


...like a girl
[/quote]
HAHAHAHA ZING!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i thought blackgold was joking


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> blackandgold4ever has been in this thread for a long time. i have my ideas as to what he is doing right now.


*fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap*
[/quote]








[/quote]

No wonder that is all thats on your mind. What are you, 12 years old. Go f*ck your hand you little momma boy nerd. Do you even own Piranhas or even a fish tank. f*ck OFF!!!








[/quote]

if you need new material see my most recent topic "pole vault girl".....fat or slim let the games begin....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

bobme said:


> watch out they spit


Weren't you suspended a couple of times for being a total post whore?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeahhh 7 pages


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> watch out they spit


Weren't you suspended a couple of times for being a total post whore?
[/quote]

Yes, once. I posted over 400 times in a day.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

lol. this thread is out of control


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes it is.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi everybody!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bobme said:


> watch out they spit


Weren't you suspended a couple of times for being a total post whore?
[/quote]

Yes, once. I posted over 400 times in a day.
[/quote]

i did 800 and something once...

im sure someone after my time has done more tho.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i wonder what the record is? anyone want to bet that Ace holds that record?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/wonders if we really need another thread like this...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi everybody!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where is pcrose?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> /wonders if we really need another thread like this...


HOF?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

How has this thread gone this long without being locked?? You guys are ruthless!!! LOL


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi everybody!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Hi everybody!


HI DOCTOR NICK!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Hi everybody!


HI DOCTOR NICK!
[/quote]

i typed that out earlier today but decided not to post it. but you sunk that low trigga!!lmfao


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Puff said:


> Hi everybody!


HI DOCTOR NICK!
[/quote]

i typed that out earlier today but decided not to post it. but you sunk that low trigga!!lmfao
[/quote]

I don't even get it.
WTF is Dr. Nick?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

A doctor on the simpsons, who always say 'hiya everybody!'


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> A doctor on the simpsons, who always say 'hiya everybody!'


to which people reply "HI DR NICK!!!"


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

let's get this to 8 pages.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> A doctor on the simpsons, who always say 'hiya everybody!'


to which people reply "HI DR NICK!!!"





[/quote]

Ha!
And after all the episodes I've seen.....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

again....









im baffled at what motivates our mods to lock and not lock certain threads. threads get locked because a post of 2 get off topic. and then you have one like this where its 8 pages deep of...well i dunno what. but i believe this was originally about a tattoo??? i think...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

back on topic


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was about crossing stinging insects with large fish?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lament configuration said:


>


Right on...

Here's a vintage logo...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i still cant believe she got that bumblee bee tuna logo tattoo.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

if i didnt know any better i would have guessed that was pcrose in that video.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

get off my lawn!!!!

God damn kids.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HATE SHEER HATE!!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

craig "bobme" czierwonka


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So how the hell is everybody doin' tonight?

I passed up Stone Temple Pilots down the street from my house tonight 'cause they wanted too much for tickets.
Playin' bass guitar and hangin' out in the hottub with my gf instead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

"Like a tampon thief, I had to pull some strings"


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hahah oh damn, danny wins with the dramatic reading of the lil showstoppa video blog.



Piranha_man said:


> So how the hell is everybody doin' tonight?
> 
> I passed up Stone Temple Pilots down the street from my house tonight 'cause they wanted too much for tickets.
> Playin' bass guitar and hangin' out in the hottub with my gf instead.










this was STP though. how much did scalpers want for tickets? when they were in berkeley last month i think tickets were still available at $50 a piece. plus you got to see the black rebel motorcycle club.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

that bo dude is hilarious.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, well... they were $50 here too.
And... the Motorcycle Club was opening here as well.

And... I ended up going afterall... gf got so freakin' wasted that she basically ruined it for me and everybody around us.
Had to take her home early... ya know the routine...
Ya'd think we were back in freakin' highschool or something!

Sheesus.
I need this sh*t!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nice! glad to hear you made it to the concert. too bad about not hearing the entire STP set. how was BRMC? i am thinking about seeing them in san francisco in a month.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im bringing home a baby bumblebee


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

she should have gotten the mickey's stinger tattoo.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/has no clue what lament is talking about. 
The thread has been spammified.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

oh chels


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

^Mickeys malt liquor.....I've definitely thrown my fair share of hand grenades.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

that a girl


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

chels, you ever drank malt liquor?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Is this going to be the new "A quick heads up" thread?

And Puff who is that in your avartar?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> And Puff who is that in your avartar?


Techno Viking


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

doh... I didn't realize thats who techno Viking was.

I saw STP at the begining of the summer, it was an awesome show. Everlast, filter and pennywise opened for them. Didn't see the opening bands bc we were getting loaded in the parking lot.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> Is this going to be the new "A quick heads up" thread?
> 
> And Puff who is that in your avartar?


GOING TO BE????

it is dude


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i bet filter and pennywise would have been the goods.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

who let this fall to page 2 of the lounge


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> yeah just toss it back with all the other threads. if it sinks i can always dig it back up again.
> 
> /hates hof


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

seriously, if you guys want to spam then do it in the quick heads up thread. there's a reason it's there and there's a reason why it's not in the lounge.


----------

